# iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?



## Jordi_Chin (7. Mai 2017)

*iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*

Hi!

Wie kann es sein, dass das iPhone Anhänge von e-Mails automatisch lädt?

Kürzlich war auch eine Spammail dabei, die im Anhang eine js-Datei enthielt. Geöffnet habe ich die Datei NICHT, jedoch wurde sie möglicherweise geladen.

Wie kann man das automatische Laden von Anhängen deaktivieren? Kann eine js-Datei Schäden auf dem Smartphone verursachen?

Gruß
Jordi_Chin


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*

Das ist seltsam. Bei mir ist es standardmäßig so, dass iOS Anhänge wie PDFs nur dann lädt, wenn ich sie antippe.
Bei vielen Problemen mit iOS kann es helfen, dass Gerät zurückzusetzen und aus einem Backup wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*

Aktualisier zuerst mal auf 10.3.1.

Probier mal ob das hier hilft:
Einstellungen -> Mail -> Bilder von Webservern laden


----------



## Grestorn (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*



Jordi_Chin schrieb:


> Kürzlich war auch eine Spammail dabei, die im Anhang eine js-Datei enthielt. Geöffnet habe ich die Datei NICHT, jedoch wurde sie möglicherweise geladen.



Was meinst Du damit, "sie wurde *möglicherweise* geladen"?

Angezeigt wird der Name des Anhangs natürlich immer, tatsächlich geladen, insbesondere aber ausgeführt oder dargestellt wird er eigentlich nie ohne dass der User das explizit anfordert.


----------



## Jordi_Chin (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit, "sie wurde *möglicherweise* geladen"?
> 
> Angezeigt wird der Name des Anhangs natürlich immer, tatsächlich geladen, insbesondere aber ausgeführt oder dargestellt wird er eigentlich nie ohne dass der User das explizit anfordert.



Ich denke, es stand dort "Laden...". 

Mir kam das ganze halt etwas komisch vor, da ich gestern einen Anruf von einer unbekannten Tel.nummer bekommen habe. Angeblich soll es ein Datenleck bei Whatsapp geben. Daher denke ich mal, dass die 2 Dinge nicht zusammenhängen. Zufall oder nicht...?

Gruß
Jordi_Chin


----------



## Jordi_Chin (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Aktuallisier zuerst mal auf 10.3.1.
> 
> Probier mal ob das hier hilft:
> Einstellungen -> Mail -> Bilder von Webservern laden



Die Einstellungen habe ich auch schon kontrolliert. "Bilder von Webservern laden" ist deaktiviert, Anhänge lädt das iPhone trotzdem automatisch.


----------



## Jordi_Chin (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist seltsam. Bei mir ist es standardmäßig so, dass iOS Anhänge wie PDFs nur dann lädt, wenn ich sie antippe.
> Bei vielen Problemen mit iOS kann es helfen, dass Gerät zurückzusetzen und aus einem Backup wieder herzustellen.



Meinst du damit nur den Einstellungsreset und/oder den Reset der kompletten Daten auf dem iPhone?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*

Ein Backup machen, egal ob in der iCloud oder mit iTunes, dann das komplette Telefon zurücksetzen (Alle Inhalte und Einstellungen löschen) und anschließend das Telefon aus dem Backup wiederherstellen. Das hilft bei vielen Problemen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordi_Chin (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein Backup machen, egal ob in der iCloud oder mit iTunes, dann das komplette Telefon zurücksetzen (Alle Inhalte und Einstellungen löschen) und anschließend das Telefon aus dem Backup wiederherstellen. Das hilft bei vielen Problemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das iPhone muss man dazu ja mit dem PC verbinden. Kann ich das sorgenfrei tun? Sprich ohne dass der PC davon Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: iOS 10.2.1 : Mailanhänge werden automatisch geladen - wie deaktivieren?*

Falls du ein iCloud Backup hast, dann brauchst du es nicht mit dem PC zu verbinden. Passieren sollte da aber auch eigentlich nichts wenn du es anschließt.


----------

